# I saw an Aston Martin Cygnet on the road today



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

..it had trade plates on it and was in silver, spoke to a mate on here who works for AM and he was surprised too.

£30k I think not for a rebranded Toyota IQ 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

How cute :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I really want to see one, is it true you can only buy one if you already own an Aston Martin?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

richieshore said:


> I really want to see one, is it true you can only buy one if you already own an Aston Martin?


It wasn't terribly exciting to be honest, just unexpected. i got the impression the driver was looking to see if anyone realised what it was as we made eye contact as I checked it out.

No idea about whether or not there is a current owner limit in place, that would be pretty silly, although at £30k you have to be a numbnuts to buy one

Charlie


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like this 

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Washing-Machin ... ine/542970


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Charlie said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to see one, is it true you can only buy one if you already own an Aston Martin?
> ...


Yeah I believe that's the idea and therefore even though you've spent 30k on an iq everybody will know that you must have a real Aston in the garage somewhere! Still, cheaper than the 40k 'ferrari' fiat 500! :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol 40k i'll buy a 360 sypder


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BLinky said:


> lol 40k i'll buy a 360 sypder


You're [unsurprisingly] totally missing the point.

Those people who pay £40k for a Cygnet, won't want an old 360, they'll most probably have a brand new 430 or 458 Italia parked in their garage along with a whole host of expensive cars. £40k will be pocket change for them.

Funnily enough, clowns like you are not AM's target audience...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

For £40k I would buy the Fiat 500 Tropheo edition


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw one before Christmas in the Harrods window display and kept meaning to take pics.

It looks cute, but Kev's spot on with the target audience. It's not the type of car you lust after and save up for. It's the car you leave at your Knightsbidge penthouse apartment, for tootling around town in. IIRC, you have to own an Aston already and be invited to buy one of these. So even by having one, you're already saying that 'My other car's an Aston Martin too'.

You have your DB9 at your place in the country.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It kinda makes sense. I was watching the streams of 1 occupant rush hour traffic inch past the other day. For pottering around town cars are simply pointlessly big. Most people want space and cruising ability for the exceptions.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Kell said:


> Saw one before Christmas in the Harrods window display and kept meaning to take pics.
> 
> It looks cute, but Kev's spot on with the target audience. It's not the type of car you lust after and save up for. It's the car you leave at your Knightsbidge penthouse apartment, for tootling around town in. IIRC, you have to own an Aston already and be invited to buy one of these. So even by having one, you're already saying that 'My other car's an Aston Martin too'.
> 
> You have your DB9 at your place in the country.


Except if you have a DB9 (DBS) in your house in the country and a penthouse in Knightsbridge I highly doubt the cost of parking and congestion charge in London are high up on your concerns, therefore why not just buy another Aston for town?

As much as people try and justify saying they are aiming this at owners of Astons, I don't see the possible appeal in any way shape or form.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

AM's main reason for producing this car is EU legislation which says the average CO2 emissions across it's range should be below a certain figure. By having the low polluting "Toyota" in it's range it helps reduce the average, thus allowing AM to continue to produce the cars which real AM fans want.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > lol 40k i'll buy a 360 sypder
> ...


LOL Kev, get out of bed the wrong side today by any chance 



mighTy Tee said:


> AM's main reason for producing this car is EU legislation which says the average CO2 emissions across it's range should be below a certain figure. By having the low polluting "Toyota" in it's range it helps reduce the average, thus allowing AM to continue to produce the cars which real AM fans want.


Exactly

Charlie


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

so why don't they sell more AM branded mountain bikes that no one will every be seen dead riding?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

BLinky said:


> so why don't they sell more AM branded mountain bikes that no one will every be seen dead riding?


The same reason why people who own Ferrari's do not wear Ferrari baseball caps.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> The same reason why people who own Ferrari's do not wear Ferrari baseball caps.


I'm not so sure about that - I saw a guy get out of an orange Lamborghini in an orange Lamborghini polo shirt and matching cap once. Probably a mechanic. :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd have an IQ, so if I had the means, I'd have a Cygnet.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

There is just no point to this car period. You must be one big idiot if you buy one. Really if you owned a real Aston would you want to be seen in this I think not. Judge the sales in a years time, I will be surprised if they sell 10


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> There is just no point to this car period. You must be one big idiot if you buy one. Really if you owned a real Aston would you want to be seen in this I think not. Judge the sales in a years time, I will be surprised if they sell 10


This cars a collectors item for multi millionaires, its not a car you'd buy for performance or style but just a limited edition which people with a large collection of astons will want


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

andyTT180 said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > There is just no point to this car period. You must be one big idiot if you buy one. Really if you owned a real Aston would you want to be seen in this I think not. Judge the sales in a years time, I will be surprised if they sell 10
> ...


You're still missing the point!
AM don't give a shit if they don't sell any, it's not about sales and just about bringing the emissions down on their catalogue of cars because of EU regulations whether sell any of them doesn't matter.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

jonah said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


whys aston the only company who's doing it? The ferrari fiat 500 is still a fiat so surely that doesnt count towards lowering ferrari's emissions and none of the other supercar manufacturers have done anything similar


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jonah said:


> You're still missing the point!
> AM don't give a shit if they don't sell any, it's not about sales and just about bringing the emissions down on their catalogue of cars because of EU regulations whether sell any of them doesn't matter.


I think you might be missing the point really. It's no secret that the Cygnet only exists to bring the CO2 down across the range (and the reason other big names like Ferrari don't need to do this is that they're part of a bigger group and the CO2 is judged across all the marques in that group) but that doesn't mean they don't want or need to sell them. They will have spent a fair amount of money on making the Cygnet (it's certainly more than a rebadge) which they'll need to recoup. They definitely don't have money to throw away on this.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think you're wrong if you think people wouldn't want or use a car like this. I work in Knightsbridge and while it's true that the vast majority of cars around here are hardly 'green', more and more people are turning to cars like this.

There are a number of the AMG Smart Cars tooling about, so it's less about just wanting to avoid congestion charges and having something small and easy to park/drive in London.

Of course the obvious answer to that is why don't you buy an iQ then? Probably for the same reason TT Owners don't want an RCZ.

Still the Tesla dealership is only just around the corner, so they could get themselves one of those instead.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep, I think these will fly out the dealerships... When you have enough money to have a garage full of supercars, you don't need to worry about looking rich. Being seen in something rare and cool is often more important (and these will almost certainly stay rare).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Yep, I think these will fly out the dealerships... When you have enough money to have a garage full of supercars, you don't need to worry about looking rich. Being seen in something rare and cool is often more important (and these will almost certainly stay rare).


Plus you can troll forums saying "I own an Aston Martin"


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

One of these appeared at the Pistonheads Sunday service. Looked ok but not £0K's worth :? I have some pictures.


----------

